# Felt f1 2013



## petercaro

Does anyone own a felt f1 2012 or 2013?What's the ride like being a sub 14lbs bike?I currently have a felt f3 2011 & its really light & very quick.From what i understand the BB30 shell is carbon like many other makes now to give it its extra lightness.Being a pro tour proven frame i would imagine its quiet strong too..Skil Shimano have proven that in the sprints this year..I'm looking to upgrade to the frame only but i'm a little concerned as i do weigh 82kg + & the frame only weighs 800 grams.I will put my sram red groupset on it off my Felt F3.


----------



## Superdave3T

petercaro said:


> Does anyone own a felt f1 2012 or 2013?What's the ride like being a sub 14lbs bike?I currently have a felt f3 2011 & its really light & very quick.From what i understand the BB30 shell is carbon like many other makes now to give it its extra lightness.Being a pro tour proven frame i would imagine its quiet strong too..Skil Shimano have proven that in the sprints this year..I'm looking to upgrade to the frame only but i'm a little concerned as i do weigh 82kg + & the frame only weighs 800 grams.I will put my sram red groupset on it off my Felt F3.


I wish I was only 82kg! 
I've ridden the current F1 in 2011 trim and now have a 2013 version. I've logged over 20,000 miles on F1 bicycles over the years and more than 5000 miles on the latest version.

As for fatigue life and stiffness, both are as good as your F3. The STW is much higher of course. You need to take care not to clamp the frame in a bike stand or car rack. The frame is very thin in the center of the tubes. Even though there are impact diffusing patches in areas known to take abuse, the frames minimalist lay up and gram shaving goals do not leave redundnat material for crashes and excessive point loads. My 58cm frame is 828g or about 100 times lighter than you. 

-SD


----------



## petercaro

Great reply SuperdaveFelt.Very informative..I wont be putting the frame in a bike stand or car rack.Thanks


----------



## petercaro

Excuse my ignorance SuperdaveFelt but what does STW mean?My local bike shop will be building it up for me.Shall i tell them not to put the frame in their bike stand?I think their clamp actually goes on the top tube.


----------



## PJ352

petercaro said:


> Excuse my ignorance SuperdaveFelt but what does STW mean?My local bike shop will be building it up for me.Shall i tell them not to put the frame in their bike stand?I think their clamp actually goes on the top tube.


STW = strength to weight ratio

_The specific strength is a material's strength (force per unit area at failure) divided by its density. It is also known as the strength-to-weight ratio or strength/weight ratio._

And more than you'll ever want to know:
Specific strength - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Re: your question, your LBS should know that CF bikes should be clamped at the seat post, not the frame, but it wouldn't hurt to relay the recommendation to them.


----------



## petercaro

Many thanks PJ.


----------



## Superdave3T

petercaro said:


> Excuse my ignorance SuperdaveFelt but what does STW mean?My local bike shop will be building it up for me.Shall i tell them not to put the frame in their bike stand?I think their clamp actually goes on the top tube.


Sorry; Stiffness-To-Weight. Most of the analytical magazines rate bikes based on STW instead of just weight or just stiffness.

Bikes like the Cannondale, Felt, and Specialized all have similar stiffness to weight.

The Cannondale is not as stiff as the Felt but a few grams lighter
The Felt is not as stiff as the Specialized SL4 but a few grams lighter
The Specialized is stiffer than the Cannondale but it doesn't seem to slow Sagan down. We're talking about fractions of a percent and all of the above frames are more than stiff enough for any local P/1/2 dreamers.

Trek, Giant, Orbea, Pinarello and others are in a different category in terms of STW. They are much lower. I haven't had the latest Giant on our test fixture and their recent promotion of their new TCR, it is possible they are getting better numbers now as they've claimed.

Yes, do NOT put any part of the frame in a repair stand. The seatpost is designed to be clamped, indeed that is how it stays in place. Clamp the seatpost or use a BB or QR mounted frame stand for assembly.

-SD


----------



## PJ352

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Sorry; Stiffness-To-Weight. Most of the analytical magazines rate bikes based on STW instead of just weight or just stiffness.
> 
> Bikes like the Cannondale, Felt, and Specialized all have similar stiffness to weight.
> 
> The Cannondale is not as stiff as the Felt but a few grams lighter
> The Felt is not as stiff as the Specialized SL4 but a few grams lighter
> The Specialized is stiffer than the Cannondale but it doesn't seem to slow Sagan down. We're talking about fractions of a percent and all of the above frames are more than stiff enough for any local P/1/2 dreamers.
> 
> Trek, Giant, Orbea, Pinarello and others are in a different category in terms of STW. They are much lower. I haven't had the latest Giant on our test fixture and their recent promotion of their new TCR, it is possible they are getting better numbers now as they've claimed.
> 
> Yes, do NOT put any part of the frame in a repair stand. The seatpost is designed to be clamped, indeed that is how it stays in place. Clamp the seatpost or use a BB or QR mounted frame stand for assembly.
> 
> -SD


I'm curious what your source is for the STW claims made above. In-house testing?


----------



## petercaro

Again,thank you PJ & SuperDave for your advice & info.I much appreciate it


----------



## petercaro

@Superdavefelt one last question.

You said the fatigue life on the Felt F1 is as good as the F3.Does that also mean it would be as strong?


----------



## Superdave3T

petercaro said:


> @Superdavefelt one last question.
> 
> You said the fatigue life on the Felt F1 is as good as the F3.Does that also mean it would be as strong?


No those two metrics are not equal. The point loading, frontal impact i.e. impact strength is well above the EN standard on both frames but the higher modulus material and reduction in the number of carbon fiber plies needed to get the required stiffness means the F1 would require slightly less force to yeild or go beyond its plastic deformation. These are laboratory measurements, not something you can "feel".

If you hit a parked car at a high rate of speed, it is likely both frames will fail.
If you drive your car into your garage with your bike on the frame it is likely both frames would fail.

-SD


----------



## commfire

*F1 Frameset*

I am just about to pull the trigger on a 2013 F1 frameset.....who's got pictures


----------



## petercaro

Thanks for replying SuperdaveFelt,

I pulled the trigger on getting the 2013 F1 today at a discounted price from a shop in Scotland.I put a deposit down & should have it in march


----------



## Andy Pancroft

Don't have a pic of the 2013 F1 but, I do have a pic of my 2013 Fc - LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## bwbishop

PJ352 said:


> I'm curious what your source is for the STW claims made above. In-house testing?


He was said "haven't had it in our test fixture" so it sounds like in house comparative testing.


----------



## PJ352

bwbishop said:


> He was said "haven't had it in our test fixture" so it sounds like in house comparative testing.


I'd agree. I was posing the question more as affirmation...


----------



## NeilBuck

Thats a huge drop!


----------



## Andy Pancroft

NeilBuck said:


> Thats a huge drop!


Yeah!! Went from 61cm S Works to the 58cm Felt. Big drop but, it feels good!!


----------



## jdarby

I have a 2012 F1, I think at 82kg you will do fine. I have Sram Red on my F1 also. I built it up to weigh 11.1 pounds no pedals using some goodies. Race ready she is 13.2 pounds. Super nice ride and snappy quick. Compared to my Trek 5.5, Fuji SST and BH G-5 the F1 is my best bike ever!! Cat 2 rider, LAMBRA Cat 3 Road champion at 50 years old._ I weigh 71 kg._


----------

